# Time Team on C4



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Why?

Baffles me. [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

;D Why on Channel 4 .. Why is the program made ? Why its called Time Team.?

WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> ;D Why on Channel 4 .. Why is the program made ? Why its called Time Team.?
> 
> WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ?


A bit of each really!!!! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Pisses me off, I love time travel and this program isn't at all.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Tonights prog wasn't that good, others have been better.

Bunny and I like it ... okay we'll get our anoraks (matching of course ;D)

Moley


----------

